# Quality of New Motorhomes



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I hear so many times about new motorhomes having so many faults and experienced motorhomers saying they will not buy new and will wait to buy a van after the first owner has had all the faults rectified.
Why, why, why, do we put up with this sort of sloppy workmanship? 
It is so wrong! but it seems to have become the norm to expect to have faults when we buy a new van!
Something is so very very wrong that so many manufacturers let so many faulty vans out of their factories.
And we the customers seem to accept, expect and still buy from the same manufacturers.
I must admit, I do feel a little sympathy for the dealers, but they have the power to do something about it!
Unless something is done, they won't survive and shouldn't.
Dealers, get it sorted or loose customers.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The solution is in the hands of the buyers.

Don't feel sorry for the dealer - it's your hard-earnt pennies in his bank account.

I doubt many (any) "Merc/BMW" buyers of new £40k/£50k/£60k cars would just accept sloppy workmanship on their cars.

I worked most of my life in and around motor manufacturing and know exactly what good/bad/non-existent quality control is.

I've also been a buyer of a new motorhome which clearly had no QC sign-off.

And as for that all-too-common phrase of the dealer "We don't do a PDI - it's done by the manufacturer" - cobblers - don't accept it - it's down to the dealer to make sure the item he's selling (not the manufacturerr) you is up to scratch. 

Don't be so flippin soft. Make a fuss and don't feel guilty about it.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

There has just been another thread opened and the poster accepts their will be a few niggles with a new M/H.
No disrespect at all to the poster, but why should we expect anything to be wrong.
This is what I am talking about, we expect and put up with.
I must be the customer from hell, but when I spend a lot of money I expect it to be right

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-131066.html


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tonyt said:


> The solution is in the hands of the buyers.
> 
> Don't feel sorry for the dealer - it's your hard-earnt pennies in his bank account.
> 
> ...


Of course it's up to the dealer to do a full PDI and put things right, BUT there should not be anywhere as near as many faults coming out of the factory gate!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grath said:


> Of course it's up to the dealer to do a full PDI and put things right, BUT there should not be anywhere as near as many faults coming out of the factory gate!


........ and there wouldn't be if the dealer rejected the vehicle and sent it back a few more times.

PDI - just ask Cranham - they don't know how to spell PDI it let alone do one.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm amazed how relaxed owners appear when they announce it's going back to the factory to be rectified  :lol: :lol: 
If it came out of there like that there is no consolation in my mind


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know if it still goes on but when I was buying caravans the rumor was that certain dealers got a good deal by getting them from the manufacturer ex factory with the dealer covering all faults under warranty, i.e. the dealer paid the labour on any faults and the manufacturer the parts.
Having checked many new caravans new MH's for sale at dealerships I am sure that boiler / heater systems, fridges etc have never been commissioned or tested prior to that stage. It appears to be part of the dealership PDI to commission them and pick up any faults.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If that is the case, then the whole system is wrong. The dealer should only pick up the odd item that has slipped through the net.
British manufacturing passing the buck!


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Simple*

Hi,
The answer is simple
Poor design
Poor choice of materials 
Unskilled or semi skilled workforce
Piece work - targets not quality 
Customers who accept the results of the above

Ray


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just to emphasis my opinion of dealer's performance, based on my actual experience.

I ordered a new MH, manufactured in the UK by probably the most experienced and reputable company, and delivered to the dealer here in Essex.

I went to collect it, was told "we don't do a PDI as it's already done by the manufacturer", and then the discussion quickly led to "Why don't we get the money sorted then we can go and look at your new motorhome?"

Yeah - right  

It took me just 10 minutes to find:

The airbag warning light on - no passenger airbag in operation - turned out to be incorrect connection on base vehicle.

The roof rack was fitted but unbelievably the ladder was "left off" - manufacturer subsequently sent the parts down to the dealer for fitment.

The rear nearside wheel was chaffing againt the hab door step - tyre clearly showing grooves - the manufacturer subsequently sent the correct step mountings down to the dealer for fitment (and a new tyre).

And finally, and unbelievably there was no exhaust tailpipe! - the whole exhaust system just ended at the muffler box in the centre of the underbody.

And this vehicle had been PDI'd?

......... and the dealer really expected me to hand over the cash and drive my nice new motorhome away while he grinned all the way to the bank.

Fat Chance.


I'm usually a quiet and unassuming bloke but don't try and take me for a plonker.

I worked hard for my money and I won't be conned out of it.

Don't be soft on your dealer.

I won't labout the point any more.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tony, that is beyond belief. Both the dealer and manufacturer want shooting and named and shamed.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grath said:


> Tony, that is beyond belief. Both the dealer and manufacturer want shooting and named and shamed.


Cranham and Autosleeper.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tonyt said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Tony, that is beyond belief. Both the dealer and manufacturer want shooting and named and shamed.
> ...


So prospective buyers beware of both names above.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

As Tony was suggesting, you get what you pay for.

I know that this is a popular theme for posts, another is the “why do people pay a premium for overpriced European imports such as Hymer? Is it just snobbery?”

Could be a link between the two here? 

Dick


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grath said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


But oddly enough, you may have noticed my current MH! Quite happy with this old, but good quality vehicle.

I guess this tells me that the quality of build is (was?) achievable - but it needs customers to keep manufacturers and dealers on their toes.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> As Tony was suggesting, you get what you pay for.
> 
> I know that this is a popular theme for posts, another is the "why do people pay a premium for overpriced European imports such as Hymer? Is it just snobbery?"
> 
> ...


Exactly my experience. Had three with very few problems.
Only the last was new and only one ten minute labour warranty job. And as I said above, we use everything as we wild.
To be honest and not knocking any manufacturer, but I would only buy a German M/H for quality and possible water ingress reasons.
OK there have been a few issues with German vans, but far far less.
Even on these, the older are better. Could it be that they are trying to get to much into a big 3500kg van.
One maker does one thing an the other has to go one better.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My idea of purchasing a mh was to buy as new as I could with as few miles as possible and as close to home as possible.
We scoured the country even travelled down toCanterbury to view a new unregistered mh. It was in fact three years old and had been canibalised for parts.
Ended up at Brownhills Wolverhampton.The sales woman at Bhills Newark would not give us the deal i wanted on my trade in car and caravan.
After much deliberation we purchased and still have it. small niggles ironed out.
My main thought was that we would probably not be able to afford to change in years to come so the purchase had to be right.
This is our first and last motorhome. Just what we wanted. Unless daughter has a child and we will need forward facing seats with seatbelts.
Even the best plans may require changing.

Dave p


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I rushed the above post as I was busy doing something else, but what I meant was, m/hs are getting larger while still trying to keep them under 3500kg gross weight and manufacturers re putting more and more gadgets into them.
Each maker trying to out the other.
The only way they can do this is to source lighter materials which inevitably will be weaker, more fragile and more prone to breaking.
I think that German vans are or were more basic and more functional with less frilly gadgets to go wrong.On my holiday, we got quite friendly with a French guy who had the new Chasson, the one that half the side opens upwards. He told me that he had many problems with the mechanism and it was battery power hungry. He said he would not have purchased it had he known and said his old German van was much better built.
Chasson have stopped making this model after only one year. Says it all!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe we MHF members could have quite an effect on this by simply producing an annual league table of Dealers and converters.

I have suggested this several times before but there seems to be no appetite for it, Alan.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

erneboy said:


> I believe we MHF members could have quite an effect on this by simply producing an annual league table of Dealers and converters.
> 
> I have suggested this several times before but there seems to be no appetite for it, Alan.


Oh I think there's an appetite for it amongst the members but I imagine the "management" would be wary of litigation?

As with so many things these days, we are all afraid of speaking our thoughts.

Still, a table of member's visits to dealers and opinions of convertors, with marks out of ten for.......... should be quite safe.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't do any harm as long as members are truthful and don't all say that what they have is the best thing since sliced bread.
Just tell it as it is!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It can be kept honest by requiring anyone wishing to complete the survey to start by putting the make, model, age and date of purchase or handover in before they can proceed. In this way dealers could see whether the sale actually took place and they would be free to post, if they wanted too, in order to tell us that it didn't if in fact it didn't. Bogus surveys could simply not be included towards the results.

I don't think each survey would need to be published. Just the headers which would show the above details.

I have posted my thoughts on how this could work on another thread but will reproduce it here if people want to see it, Alan.


Edit: Grath I think you have rather missed my point. This would not be about the actual vehicle. It would be about dealers and whether or not customers are satisfied with the service they receive.


----------



## mearsy (Mar 7, 2011)

I may be tempting fate, but my Rapido is now 2 yrs old and has been trouble free.....Wokingham Motorhomes supplied it......


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

mearsy said:


> I may be tempting fate, but my Rapido is now 2 yrs old and has been trouble free.....Wokingham Motorhomes supplied it......


Oh dear, you really shouldn't have said that! 

Be quick - you've still got time to delete that post!


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Despite it's name, our van is not "flash" but functional and reliable after 4 years/ 30k miles. The couple of problems we've had have been resolved promptly without quibble by the dealer. 
So our votes would be for;
Chausson and Highbridge Caravans  
Oh! I forgot - the chrome exhaust tail pipe fell off on Saturday :roll:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

TDG said:


> Despite it's name, our van is not "flash" but functional and reliable after 4 years/ 30k miles. The couple of problems we've had have been resolved promptly without quibble by the dealer.
> So our votes would be for;
> Chausson and Highbridge Caravans
> Oh! I forgot - the chrome exhaust tail pipe fell off on Saturday :roll:


I must admit, Chausson have some good designs and Highbridge do seem to have a good name.
If I was not buying German, I would certainly look at Chausson and Rapido


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just a few comments:

I admit that I would not buy New.

I visited many dealers over 3 years searching - I was only half-impressed by one or two. I think the majority rely on sales to newbies.

It is easier for a dealer to 'after-service' a well-built' MH.

Always ask the salesman what he has been selling for the last 20 years of his sales career - houses, air-con, double-glazing)

Walk into the workshop (if they have one) , don't ask permission, and talk to the 'spanner'.

MOST IMPORTANTLY Make a specification of all your 'essential' requirements - show it to the salesman. Then it saves time and stops his b/sh*t

I could think of more but supper awaits  


Geoff


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

We would love to change our 2008 Autotrail Cheynne 660, but are reluctant to change for all the above reason that you guys have highlighted.

So the motorhome manufactures and dealers are the loosers, like quite a few people I will keep my money.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

TDG said:


> Chausson and Highbridge Caravans
> Oh! I forgot - the chrome exhaust tail pipe fell off on Saturday :roll:


I'd second that vote - Chausson and Highbridge.

Oh, and surprisingly, I discovered our chrome exhaust tail pipe was loose last year, thankfully, just before it fell off! One-minute job to tighten the screws up. But I've read of others that have lost them.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

As can be seen elsewhere I purchased a new Auto-Sleeper from Marquis, both the subject of much ire on here now that Swift have their own forum and BHills have imploded. A few minor things (at least I regard them as minor - all except one could have been fixed by myself) and that is it in 18 months of ownership of what is proving to be a well built van (streets ahead of the 2006 Lunar). To keep the warranty the local Fiat commercial serviced it and surprisingly already had the PDI on record having done it themselves (it was in the book when I checked). Maybe mine was the exception amongst thousands. 

On the other hand, my last car, just changed, was an expensive Mercedes which was appalling, spending 6 weeks of the first 6 months off the road for warranty issues, along with a whole load of other Mercs. It was good after that, but goes to show that even the best manufacturers can get it very wrong. I got another and took the chance.... Would definitely do so with the van as well.

Edit: to use a bit of modern jargon, the customer feedback to the manufacturers and the dealers is effectively "crowdsourced" or whatever as they both read all of this and must cringe sometimes when they do so. Some of the problems reported (and don't forget we invariably only get one side of these stories) should have them red faced with embarrassment. Putting it all in a league table would be interesting though, as would the league table of the satisfied customers.......


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

mikebeaches said:


> I discovered our chrome exhaust tail pipe was loose last year, thankfully, just before it fell off! One-minute job to tighten the screws up. But I've read of others that have lost them.


Ah :!: It wasn't quite like that - ours had corroded away :roll: Worse, a replacement cost £55


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Too much emphasis on making them look pretty now rather than getting the bu**ers to work properly.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

TDG said:


> mikebeaches said:
> 
> 
> > I discovered our chrome exhaust tail pipe was loose last year, thankfully, just before it fell off! One-minute job to tighten the screws up. But I've read of others that have lost them.
> ...


I'll third that for Chausson and Highbridge.

Unbelievable the tailpipe also corroded away.
My solution was to get a stainless steel one factored for a lot less than 55 quids. 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-928520.html#928520


----------

